# what will eat fruit flies



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

can i feed them to my fbts or whites thinking too small for whites 

want to start culters very soon but dont want to get dars till i now i can do them was woundering if i can feed them to my other frogs so i dont waste them


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Only the very smallest Fire Bellies will eat them,its not worth them expending energy to catch a fly the size of a pinhead.Whites,no way.
When are you getting your Dartfrogs? Fruitflies only take three to four weeks to culture at most.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Fruit spiders.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

id say its worth a try if not put em outside something will have them :lol2:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

could put them in the pound for the fish and frogs i spose 

i just dont want darts till i no i can culter them ok


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

absolutly guarantee,that the birds in you garden will use these,get em going Stew learn how to do it,also get them woods in and the springs,they both take longer to get going,and you needed them wood 2 month ago...trust me
Stu


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

will get them next week 

do i need to feed them or will they take care them selfs


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

stewie m said:


> will get them next week
> 
> do i need to feed them or will they take care them selfs


 Even in a viv stu(without frogs) we feed tetramin/readybreak,our cultures we give a varied diet:mushrooms/readybreak/organic homegrown carrots and the tops tetra as above,collombia springtail food...er i think thats it,they dont want to be too wet and we also use leaflitter in the culture media. yeast they also like but be very careful as i killed our 2 best cultures with this,i am pretty sure it was down to a co2 build up,which is heavier than air so we suffocated them...months of work gone in 2 days...gutted!!!
Aww mate i wish you had got these when you started setting up the viv,they are so slow,oh and keep em warm ours are now at the top of the frogroom and going for it...GET IN
Stu


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

cant i just get a few tubs of woodys and springs and tip them in the viv what do i do about feeding them in the viv just put food in for them and carry on doing this wen i get the frogs 

or would i need to culter them


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

stewie m said:


> cant i just get a few tubs of woodys and springs and tip them in the viv what do i do about feeding them in the viv just put food in for them and carry on doing this wen i get the frogs
> 
> or would i need to culter them


 Of course mate thats up to you but i reckon you will need cultures aswell thing is there are only so many feeders that can live in a viv so you might need to add extra,or lets say you will need to add extra,way better to not have to buys these,primarily because you want that wonga for other stuff,equally important though when you buy a culture one doesn't always know what one is getting for free:gasp:,and yep you can feed your cultures in the viv too,which will cause a localised build up of food,the frogs will find this,and then you will have to move your feed station,as the frogs will scoff your feeders,bits of yeast under a leaf can be good for this.
Stu


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i was thinking of getting a coupl tubs putting them in and feeding them fish flaks for now get them going 

and get a culture or to going as well so i can top them up


----------

